# New World Of Darkness (Online)



## Sorrowdusk (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone playing anything either over IRC, Skyple, etc thats NWOD?

OTHER than the usual Vampire/Werewolf/Mage?

-Changeling
-Promethean
-Geist
-Slashers


----------



## PrometheanVigil (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorrowdusk said:


> Anyone playing anything either over IRC, Skyple, etc thats NWOD?
> 
> OTHER than the usual Vampire/Werewolf/Mage?
> 
> ...




Hi Sorrowdusk, I'd like to invite you to join in our Promethean: The Created  Skype game. You can email us at london(dot)nwod(at)gmail(dot)com for details or PM me(ENWorld does not allow new accounts linkage privileges).

Thank you,
PrometheanVigil


----------

